# Sunshine Coast



## neil537 (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be moving to the Sunshine Coast in October, (my girlfriend is starting a course at USC in February) and am not sure where I should try and settle. I will be looking for work, preferably on boats or at least outdoor based work, and am looking for some advice. Do you think Maroochydore or Mooloolaba would have better prospects for me?

Job availability is the biggest issue, but other factors that are important would be availability of accommodation, ease of access to USC and shopping/entertainment.

Any advice greatly received.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You'll see from Maps, transport and parking that the campus is located out SW a bit from Mooloolaba and Maroochy is further north by a couple of km.
Probably some sort of bus service would run out from the coastal area to the Uni.
Maroochy is more the commercial hub with major shopping centre etc. whereas Mooloo is more the holiday accoomodation zone and marina etc.
The area where the campus is has newer residential areas and a lot of acreage type residences so probably not a lot in way of available accomodation and you may find best location for a flat would be Maroochy area but check it all out via www.domain.com.au


----------

